# emerge + GUI = pytania

## Xywa

Witm wszytskich,

Używam Gentoo od ok. 6 lat i robiłem tylko bodajże 4 instalacje od nowa. Zawsze pamiętałem z b.dobrej dokumntacji, że aby zrobić update - to trzeba zrobić emerge -uDN world, potem emerge --depclean, a potem revdep-rebuild. To mi wystarczyło do codziennej pracy przez te otanie lata. Ostatnio, szukając GUI dla ffmpeg, szperałem po stronach i znalazłęm że istnieje GUI dla emerge. Wydawało mi się że nie będzie mi to raczej potrzebne, ale z ciekawości zainstalowałem porthole.

Wygodna sprawa, że przeglądając pakiet mam w zasięgu wszystkie możliwe informacje o nim (choć ja sam lubię postukać w konsole), natomiast co mnie zdziwiło to to, że gdy w zakładce view wybrałem "Upgradable Packages" to okazało się, że mam kilka pakietów do update, choć na konsoli komenda emerge -uDN world pokazywała że wszytskie jest zupdetowane (?).

[1] Pierwsze pytanie jest - co wklepać na konsoli, żeby widzieć te informacje co pokazał mi porthole, a co nie pokazało mi emerge -uDN world. Przykładowo jednym z takich pakietów do update (wg porthole) jest u mnie:

 *Quote:*   

> x11-misc/util-macros
> 
> Installed versions:
> 
> 	~(1.11.0)
> ...

 

Rzeczywiście, wklepałem 

```
# emerge -pv util-macros

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.14.0 [1.11.0] 70 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 70 kB

```

i widać że pakiet jest do update. Mam pytanie dlaczego komenda emerge -uDN world nie pokazała mi tego?

[2] Kolejna sprawa - Deprecated Packages w porthole pokazało mi że sys-apps/slocate nie istnieje już w gałęzi portage - moje pytanie dlaczego emerge -uDN world nie pokazuje tego? Jaka jest komenda na konsole, aby z palca sprawdzić to samo, jakie pakiety są Deprecated. 

(OT - swoją drogą w polskiej dokumentacji na Gentoo.org jest cały czas rodział 9.c o instalacji slocate)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=9

[3] Czy wobec powyższego możecie polecić coś jeszcze, oprócz emerge -uDN world, co pozwoli mi utrzymać system "na bieżąco" bez używania jednak porthole?

----------

## unK

Ad. 1 to pewnie

```
emerge world -uDNpv --with-bdeps=y
```

----------

## Xywa

 *unK wrote:*   

> Ad. 1 to pewnie
> 
> ```
> emerge world -uDNpv --with-bdeps=y
> ```
> ...

 

Thx unK!

Pomogło w 3 przypadkach na 4, teraz niby na konsoli (z twoją opcją) jest OK:

```
# emerge -puDN world --with-bdeps=y

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!
```

ale porthole pokazuje że 1 pakiet do update, sprawdzam na konsoli i... rzeczywiście

```
# emerge -pv docbook-xml-dtd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5-r1 [4.1.2-r6, 4.2-r2, 4.3-r1, 4.4-r2] 97 kB

Total: 1 package (1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 97 kB
```

----------

## Garrappachc

Sorry, że odkopuję, ale być może rozwiązaniem jest zamiast

```
emerge -avuDN @world
```

podawanie

```
emerge -avuDN @installed
```

?

----------

